# skinny kid running around with a vx2100.....video in progress



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

*skinny kid running around with a vx2100.....video done*

i'm sure some of you saw my buddy running around all weekend with a camera. we're going through about 3 hours footage and will hopefully have a finished product done soon.










http://vimeo.com/27860370


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

Vids or it did'nt happen :laugh::beer:


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

In for vid :thumbup:


----------



## hellseeker (Oct 9, 2007)

i see myself in the pic of the crowd :sly:


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

In for the video..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

Subscribed:thumbup:


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Eta?


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

in 4 vid


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

in:thumbup:


----------



## LouieTHEkid (Jan 27, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

(Not so) patiently waiting :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

DJ Gonzo said:


> (Not so) patiently waiting :thumbup::thumbup:


x2....


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

we will do our best to hopefully finish it this weekend:thumbup:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

you better get this **** done kid…we were at the same hotel! i expect a private viewing first!


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

In!


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah...that was me....sup.


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

Canimuff said:


> Yeah...that was me....sup.


hahaha wow you actually went through and made this or tex name hahah


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

I dun had this for a little while, I'm just never on Vortex.


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

i believe you guys shot my car, yellow ginster on a8 winters aka audi monoblocks


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

In. :thumbup:


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

hopefully im in it hah. I saw you get footage of me and my friends fist pumping out the window of my buddies mk6 and of me throwing a beer can and giving you the finger as we were pulling out of a hotel hahah


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

Um yeah, I tried to get everythang so I hope you guyses close ups made it past editing! ^_^


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

update: this video is going to be long(ish) 15 minutes or so. should we upload to vimeo or two halfs to youtube?


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

Youtube 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

Vimeo. Youtube is more common, but Vimeo is where the quality is at.


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

Canimuff said:


> Vimeo. Youtube is more common, but Vimeo is where the quality is at.


this.


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)

:beer::heart:ic:


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)

vimeo


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Where is the vid?


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

Unfortunately, we're all very busy with work :/ but on the bright side, there isn't too much footage left to go through and edit, so be on lookout for the video soon!


----------



## DubFoundDead (Feb 18, 2010)

That bastard Justin. He better have gotten footage of me!


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

Dylan, I got you scootering real low through crowds, remember?


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Canimuff said:


> Unfortunately, we're all very busy with work :/ but on the bright side, there isn't too much footage left to go through and edit, so be on lookout for the video soon!


Yes!!!


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

This thread should be closed if no video is posted soon, im getting impatient!!! :snowcool:


----------



## DubFoundDead (Feb 18, 2010)

Canimuff said:


> Dylan, I got you scootering real low through crowds, remember?


I wanna see Boba Fett!


----------



## Josh.Spenjet04 (Oct 7, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## N.SerraGLI04 (Mar 20, 2011)

come on man i wanna re live waterfest 17 asap, get this vid up!:thumbup:


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

Dylan, I didn't have the camera at the ready when you drove by with the Fettswag going on. I sorry :C


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

ZzZzZzZ 
opcorn: :wave:


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

Ahhhh, hold onto yor tits you impatient bitties! We'll have the video soon enough


----------



## DubFoundDead (Feb 18, 2010)

You should give me the footage and let me edit it Fett style.


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

Alright folks, I dun saw some of the edited footage and there's still a lot to go through but its coming out super duper awesome. So be patient Rome wasn't built in a day and compiling three days of Waterfest isn't a short task neither.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump :thumbup:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

justin i am getting impatient! opcorn:


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

Is this a full length movie?


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

It is supposed to be around 15 minutes long. We have 9 minutes edited and done so far.


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)

Canimuff said:


> It is supposed to be around 15 minutes long. We have 9 minutes edited and done so far.


:thumbup:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

ic:


----------



## Frankie_GTi (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## LouieTHEkid (Jan 27, 2007)

This is like waiting for christmas.


You better of gotten me a good present dad


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

LouieTHEkid said:


> This is like waiting for christmas.
> 
> 
> You better of gotten me a good present dad


:thumbup:


----------



## Alphradsmmm (Feb 19, 2010)

I think my car was filmed airrin up and down.. can't wait to see this. 
-Neil


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Still no video?!


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> Still no video?!


this thread :thumbdown:


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> Still no video?!


----------



## Frankie_GTi (Feb 2, 2009)

:thumbdown: boo


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

Soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.soon.


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

like really soon. Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally soon


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

Loike nao?


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

loike laytur tanite or towmara. All the editing is done, just need to transfer between computers and upload.


----------



## LouieTHEkid (Jan 27, 2007)

Canimuff said:


> loike laytur tanite or towmara. All the editing is done, just need to transfer between computers and upload.


i have to prepare.


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't make the popcorn just yet, I mean, just in case. I wouldn't want you to relate such a wonderful visual/audio experience with stale-ass movie snacks.


----------



## Frankie_GTi (Feb 2, 2009)

Canimuff said:


> loike laytur tanite or towmara. All the editing is done, just need to transfer between computers and upload.


:thumbup: yay


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Still no video ?! :thumbdown:


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## LouieTHEkid (Jan 27, 2007)

my popcorns way stale


----------



## Frankie_GTi (Feb 2, 2009)

LouieTHEkid said:


> my popcorns way stale


I was tired of waiting so I ate my popcorn


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

fail :thumbdown:


----------



## Alphradsmmm (Feb 19, 2010)

...readdyyy yeettt?


----------



## Frankie_GTi (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh geeeeezze


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

95jetta17 said:


> fail :thumbdown:



x2


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

HAI U GUISEEEEEEEEEE. Please be patient, I know we're close to the finish and thats killing you guys but please bear with us, work sucks and keeps us all very busy.


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Alphradsmmm (Feb 19, 2010)

we must not let this thread die until the vid is posted!


----------



## ctk9000 (Feb 11, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## LouieTHEkid (Jan 27, 2007)

:sly:


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

It's coming! I promise I promise I promise. Much has been edited out for your sorry impatient asses, but I watched it the other day. It legit just needs to transferred off the computer with editing software onto another one so it can be uploaded.


----------



## Alphradsmmm (Feb 19, 2010)

Cooool


----------



## Frankie_GTi (Feb 2, 2009)

alphradsmmm said:


> cooool


beeeaannss


----------



## Alphradsmmm (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGGAAKkQh5Q

sick drum n bass version at 2:21 haha


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

I was totally just going to post that before I saw you did. Well played sir.


----------



## LouieTHEkid (Jan 27, 2007)

Canimuff said:


> I was totally just going to post that before I saw you did. Well played sir.


You should have posted the Waterfest video instead. :laugh:


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

I like when y'all are clever instead of bitchy. It brightens the mood of the thread so much. And putting the video up would be much easier if it wasn't for this guy being this way


----------



## LouieTHEkid (Jan 27, 2007)

Canimuff said:


> I like when y'all are clever instead of bitchy. It brightens the mood of the thread so much. And putting the video up would be much easier if it wasn't for this guy being this way


antique that mo****a


----------



## Alphradsmmm (Feb 19, 2010)

"you should have posted the Waterfest video instead. "

At 8 am this morning= the coffee maker gave me my morning coffee.....
and this COMMENT gave me my morning lol.


unfortunately it made me spit out my coffee on my screen, but hey, sh#t happens.


----------



## ctk9000 (Feb 11, 2011)

: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGGAAKkQh5Q

sick drum n bass version at 2:21 haha "


that was brutal... FML


----------



## LouieTHEkid (Jan 27, 2007)

Alphradsmmm said:


> "you should have posted the Waterfest video instead. "
> 
> At 8 am this morning= the coffee maker gave me my morning coffee.....
> and this COMMENT gave me my morning lol.
> ...


:laugh: well if it stains you'll always have something to remember me by


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

LouieTHEkid said:


> :laugh: well if it stains you'll always have something to remember me by


There's a terrible "your mum" joke somewhere in that. I just can't seem to find it.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Canimuff said:


> There's a terrible "your mum" joke somewhere in that. I just can't seem to find it.


You are not allowed to post until you have that video up. Consider its a perma ban until you have a link for it.


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

......Brb editing out anti-lag........


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

jk


----------



## LouieTHEkid (Jan 27, 2007)

Canimuff said:


> jk


----------



## ctk9000 (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS WINTER?! THE HELL. its the middle of august. SHOW US THE GOODS.


----------



## Frankie_GTi (Feb 2, 2009)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Alphradsmmm (Feb 19, 2010)

How bout yet?


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice :thumbup:

oh wait


----------



## Alphradsmmm (Feb 19, 2010)

I drove 9 hours to go to waterfest.....and 13 hours on the way....dumb sat nav.


Therefore. I deserve to see a video.


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

justttin lets goooooo


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope this video is amazing.


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

Tomorrow


----------



## LouieTHEkid (Jan 27, 2007)

Canimuff said:


> Tomorrow


if there is no video tomorrow. I'm going kill a cat


alytic converter.


----------



## ctk9000 (Feb 11, 2011)

cat masicar INC


----------



## gogolfIII (Aug 9, 2010)

I wanna see this video... today. :laugh:


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

gogolfIII said:


> I wanna see this video... today. :laugh:


x2


----------



## LouieTHEkid (Jan 27, 2007)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> x2


VIDEO


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## gogolfIII (Aug 9, 2010)

My popcorn is cold. :facepalm:


----------



## Frankie_GTi (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey you! Video naaaooowww!


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

:bs:


----------



## ctk9000 (Feb 11, 2011)

:bs: x2


----------



## Frankie_GTi (Feb 2, 2009)

:bs: x3


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)

:sly:


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

:thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

Blame tttom. I'm resorting to communism blame tactics. I was only following orders. Telling what I was told. N*gga I'm throwing you under the bus. Uploading prollems realistically. Retards trying to upload an HD 9 minute video to Vimeo off la kuka internet in the f*cking boonies.


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Frankie_GTi (Feb 2, 2009)

Is La Kuka internet service good cuz im thinking about switching


----------



## Wolfsburg_Haleyyy (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey guys... You ready? Because here it is...


http://vimeo.com/27860370


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

Frankie_GTi said:


> Is La Kuka internet service good cuz im thinking about switching


i dont suggest it. updated first post. enjoy it or don't


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

It's about time dude!


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Kyclops (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice vid :thumbup:

Missed my car by inches like three times, but I'll try harder next year I guess.


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## ctk9000 (Feb 11, 2011)

sick vid man


----------



## Wolfsburg_Haleyyy (Dec 8, 2010)

Kyclops said:


> Nice vid :thumbup:
> 
> Missed my car by inches like three times, but I'll try harder next year I guess.


well, H2o's coming up.


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

Wolfsburg_Haleyyy said:


> well, H2o's coming up.


and we are not making another video haha :screwy:


----------



## LouieTHEkid (Jan 27, 2007)

I like the placement of the footage you have of me :laugh:

If you guys are there next year be sure to come find my car i'll give you a good 15 seconds of antilag


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)

burnoutfest


----------



## Canimuff (Jun 18, 2011)

LouieTHEkid said:


> I like the placement of the footage you have of me :laugh:
> 
> If you guys are there next year be sure to come find my car i'll give you a good 15 seconds of antilag


:heart:


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

you edited my car out :thumbdown:


----------



## yolo_- (Oct 18, 2006)

By far the worst show video i have ever seen :thumbdown: terrible


----------



## BUSAfreakA4 (Apr 22, 2011)

not enough audi love. still not a bad video. i enjoyed the soundtrack :thumbup:


----------



## `UkuRiSh (Sep 30, 2009)

tttomm88 said:


> i'm sure some of you saw my buddy running around all weekend with a camera. we're going through about 3 hours footage and will hopefully have a finished product done soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The VATTE BASTED !!! Nice vid


----------

